# Anyone use Night Vision cameras to watch there little fellas? (I'm in Canada)



## Faenyx (Mar 27, 2021)

I keep trying to watch my spike mouses on their wheel, but every time I do they stop like they were caught doing something they shouldn't. lol
It's frustrating, but I noticed Canadian Home Depot's have these EZVIZ C1C Wi-Fi Security Cameras, and I'm curious if anyone has used that brand before? Most topics on this subject are from 2015-ish, so those cameras are long discontinued.. and likely more than $40 CDN.

My boy seems to be on his wheel every night, I actually caught him napping in it last night.. which was odd , but my girl seems to go on her wheel but doesn't mess it up beyond leaving some bedding behind. In the last two months she's gained 20g, though during that time I accidentally had her on 17% fat food due to a mixup at the pet store. I'm not sure if that's a lot in two months, but if she's on 5% higher fat food and not running wouldn't she gain more than just 20g? Not knowing exactly how much they're moving around is kind of annoying. Hedge Hog Wheels are forever going to be a pain in the butt.. lol


----------



## mngirl29 (Apr 22, 2021)

I currently use a Wyze camera from chewy.com and I love it!! It has night vision and it’s super easy to use. Same thing, I wanted to watch my hedgehog in action at night and I never could because she would stop like she was doing something wrong! Lol.


----------



## HappyhedgiesNS (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi I use iCam pro ip camera and a $20 one from eBay no brand but it works better then the $100 up IP cam I love watching them. I put the motion sensor on and I never miss anything it’s fun


----------



## SunnyLeslie (Apr 13, 2021)

I would recommend looking at camcorders in this article 5 Best Hidden Cameras To Buy In 2021. Some models have night vision functions. Moreover, they are small and can be installed anywhere.


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

Faenyx said:


> I keep trying to watch my spike mouses on their wheel, but every time I do they stop like they were caught doing something they shouldn't. lol
> It's frustrating, but I noticed Canadian Home Depot's have these EZVIZ C1C Wi-Fi Security Cameras, and I'm curious if anyone has used that brand before? Most topics on this subject are from 2015-ish, so those cameras are long discontinued.. and likely more than $40 CDN.
> 
> My boy seems to be on his wheel every night, I actually caught him napping in it last night.. which was odd , but my girl seems to go on her wheel but doesn't mess it up beyond leaving some bedding behind. In the last two months she's gained 20g, though during that time I accidentally had her on 17% fat food due to a mixup at the pet store. I'm not sure if that's a lot in two months, but if she's on 5% higher fat food and not running wouldn't she gain more than just 20g? Not knowing exactly how much they're moving around is kind of annoying. Hedge Hog Wheels are forever going to be a pain in the butt.. lol


Where in Canada are you, east or west coast?


----------

